# In case you had not heard...



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Speaks for itself really...

Maybe I should buy another TT....

Jason


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Holy shit! that must have been terryfying - glad your OK

Fecking scum!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Bloody hell Jason - obviously the right move to hand over the keys straight away but no wonder you were shaken up.

Did the car have a tracker fitted? *(Would you want it back if it was found? :? )

As digi said - fecking scum :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Shit mate I really feel for you 
When are we going to get some laws and punishments to fit the crimes :evil: bring back corpral and capital punishment NOW and get rid of the hotel style prisons and make them hell on earth so the scum bags know they have been punished


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Shit mate I really feel for you
> When are we going to get some laws and punishments to fit the crimes :evil: bring back corpral and capital punishment NOW and get rid of the hotel style prisons and make them hell on earth so the scum bags know they have been punished


Seconded.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Blimey buddy, that's gut wrenching.

So sorry to hear it.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Really sorry to hear about this mate. Hope you aren't feeling too bad.

Absolute cnuts!

Main thing is you're ok - as was said before - cars are replaceable. Bodies aren't. Although I suppose that's no consolation :?

Best wishes

James


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

You did the right thing, though it may have felt like the wrong thing after.
Glad your ok, they didnt come into the house and frighten the family.
Lets hope the b'stards wrapped it round a tree with no seat belts on and died rather slowly as a result of multiple branches impaling them.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm shocked to hear that Jason. Couldn't imagine what it would be like to endure what you went through...at least your safe fella.

Guess you were "targetted" rather than an opportunist attack...has there not been a few RS's and similar hi-jacked in your area?

Dave


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Jesus christ mate.

Words fail me.

Glad you're ok.

scum


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

As posted in the RS246 thread, no there is no tracker, I would not want the car back... however it had been discovered with internal damage only (looking for non-existent tracker) Ins co insisting on repairing and returning to me, I have been asking them to settle me and dispose of the car for me...

Now means I have to wait for the car to be repaired and dispose of it myself, turns out only Â£1,400 of parts... :?

They were waiting for me, they knew where I lived and obvioulsy still do, I am not prepared to risk the family or myself by having this car back on the driveway...

Unfortunately, It means I will think very carefully what sits on the drive as these guys could simply give it a few months, then drive by and see what I have replaced it with, or see if it is still there.... I have reason to believe RS246 has been monitored, so they will now know defo no tracker and could come back very easily, although my ins renewal is due soon, I cant imagine they will renew without insisting on a tracker from now on, NU at the time were one of the few not insisting for RS4's

Dave, Never did managed to get it back to Audi to sort the scratches :?

I real pi$$er all round 

Jason


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Sorry to hear about this Jason, what have the police said/done about it ?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Not heard anything?? :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Really do feel for you Jason - I know how much the car mean't to you.

As you've pointed out they know where you are and there's nothing say it wouldn't be repeated.
Hard choices ahead; FWIW, I'd be getting rid for no other reason than worrying about potential consequences to my family.

What really pee's me off is that you can work your nuts off to do well for self/family and the low lifes actions dictate what sort of car you should have now :evil:

It's been said before, but you've came out of this physically intact but mentally traumatised...chin up fella, Christmas is just around the corner, enjoy the break with your family.

Dave


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Really sorry to hear.

Feel for you as my uncle had it done to him last year and it was not a pleasant experience. Left him shaken for some time.

God i wish there was a self destruct button you could press once these tossers had made off with the car. :evil:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

holy sh1t

Glad you and your family are safe.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

So sorry to hear this Jason


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Absolute nightmare.

I'd have to move house too - I'd never be able to relax.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Words fail me too, just read the thread on RS246.com :?

If it was me, I would be getting a big f**k-off dog of some description.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Really sorry to hear this. Truly shocking stuff.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Really sorry to read this thread, makes you think twice what you drive and where you drive it.

Soon we will be like South Africa, armed gaurds at every tourist attraction, steel doors/shutters on our houses and a gun in the glove box!

Whats the county coming to? :twisted:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

This is awful - really sorry to hear it. The country really is coming to something when we can't even own a nice car without being terrified for family and personal safety. If you think about it, what downside is there for these kids? Even if they got caught by the police (unlikely cos they're all form filling at the station) they are at most likely to get just a caution. Very depressing.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

just catching this thread

well done! you DEFINATELY did the right thing handing over the keys.

glad you are OK

Andy


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Thank you for the comments everyone.... I am getting to grips with the whole thing :? just hope I dont get totally screwed trying to trade/sell the car... I a pretty confident it is simply "one of those cars" and I should be ok with something else, anything else... if I can I will rent something for 6 months and get my head around what to do, I am seriously thinking of getting a track/play car for the garage and something ordinary for the drive... might even do something eco freindly and get one of the new mini cooper D's at 68 mpg and Â£35 a year to tax, and only group 8 to insure I can run a serious play or track car :wink:

Its so nice to get so many thoughts a good wishes, thank you again

Jason


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

Firstly very sorry to hear of your experience, at least you are unhurt physicaly I mean.
The same thing happened to my brother...he was in his 4x4 ,pulled up at a junction ,one guy knocks on the window and asks him to lower his window then another tries to open the passenger door... the 4x4 was fitted with an auto door lock mechanism once you start the car so he had no luck,then the first guy hit the door with his fist and shouted open the door repeatedly .It was then my brother figured he was about to get car jacked....so he put his foot down on the accelarator hitting one of the guys with the wing mirror :twisted: . They both jumped into a car that was waiting with a driver already in it and gave chase!  
My brother sped up and down narrow roads trying to loose them in vain but managed to drive to the local police station and parked up outside.....the [email protected] turned off never to be seen again.
Next time my brother said he would mow one over if he had to :twisted:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Its a shitty thing... my car should be repaired in the next two weeks and despite driving the car of my dreams and the perfect car for my requirements, I dont think I can risk having it back on the driveway :? I am looking into what my options might be... its not fun... maybe a mini for the driveway and a caterham for the garage.... just hoping I dont get screwed moving the RS4 on.... :?


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Good luck with repair and subsequent sale. Main thing is you're OK. A Mini will be fun in its own way or perhaps wait for the diesel version of the TT due out in 2008.


----------

